# Stumbled on an 03-06 350Z contest



## SleepyS13 (Apr 10, 2009)

So I was doing the usually browsing I do, and I came across a contest for a Free Mishimoto radiator for 03-06 Z's. I usually wouldn't post this, but since it can't help me any, it might be able to help one of you! Just click the link, and follow the directions. Hope one of you wins it!
350Z Radiator Giveaway! - Page 2 - Nissan 350Z Motoring Forums


----------



## J1mb0 (Nov 7, 2010)

yea i already entered! good looking out


----------

